# Out of Frequency



## nuuser (Jun 15, 2003)

Appreciate some help.....

When I turned on my monitor a dialogue box comes up that say 'out of frequency' then it started counting down from 20 to 0 and went blank but the power was still on . All I get is a black screen, no desktop.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

One of the buttons at the bottom of your monitor will allow you to adjust the frequency of the monitor. I'm afraid it may be a case of playing around a bit until you get it right


----------



## mandokar (Mar 18, 2006)

I too had the same issue with it and it is assembled PC. However I have de-assemble the CPU and have assembled once again. This was beacuse thought any loose connection being there. However, I have also seen the steps to disconnect and reconnect the RAM in another forum for the same issue.

However, I have got my pc running.

Hope you will have your PC running.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Start your PC on Safe mode, set the resolution to 800 x 600 and the refresh to 60 Hz.

Then reboot and set your screen under a normal boot to what is should be.

If you had mentioned what type of screen, what video adapter etc it would have been a huge help. A lot less guessing would be needed.

The message you get suggests that the computer is driving the screen at a resolution or refresh rate which it is not capable of displaying.


----------

